# Why I love smoking cigars...



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

...and why I am now broke.

I remember my first was on a cruise to Cozumel and I bought a cuban cohiba from some street vendor. (By the way - after reading about all the fakes out there I've concluded that mine was undoubtedly a fake and I will have to enjoy my first cuban some time later...but that's OK.)

While in college I would stop by JR's each month and buy a couple of smokes with some friends of mine. After college, I pretty much stopped smoking all together, maybe I would have one every few months on special occasions.

Well this past August I decided to get my old 20ct humi out and start smoking again. I told myself I would smoke no more than one a week. As you know the slope is very slippery and now have another 75ct humi and a fridge-a-dor - altogether I've purchase over 200 cigars in 2 months. Not only have I bought more than I can afford, I've smoked way more than I originally planned. 37 smokes in about 9 weeks. 


2 Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold	Torpedo
2 Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Toro
2 La Vieja Habana "Leather Patch"	Habanos 54
2 Rocky Patel Vintage 92 2nds	Toro
2 St. Dupont Lonsdale

and one of each of these...

1876 Reserve Torpedo
5 Vegas	Corona
5 Vegas Gold Toro
Baccarat Rothschild
Bolivar Cofridia	Cuban Corona
Cabanas Lonsdale
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
Carlos Torano Casa Torano Toro
Casa Blanca	President
Casa Blanca Reserve No. 3
Don Diego Royal Palms
Drew Estate Kahlua Petite Corona (AWFUL)
El Mejor Espresso Torpedo
Erin Go Braugh Robusto
Fonesca	5-50
H. Upmann Special Polo
Henry Clay Dalias
Hoya de Monterrey Utopia
JR Special Jamacian	Size A
Liga IV	Robusto (WORST SMOKE EVER)
Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park
Maria Mancini Grandees
Mayorga Churchill
Nat Sherman Hamilton
Onyx Reserve Toro (Gifted from Nerchania - THANKS, I LOVED IT!)
Onyx Vintage 1997 Spanish Colonial
Padron #3000

I feel as if I've gone off the deep end. 

BUT...I also feel as if my life is a good deal better. 

The wonderful thing about smoking cigars is that they are one of the only things I've found that get me to slow down. I have a pretty crazy life and find it hard to sit and relax and just enjoy being. I am incredibly ADHD and stress way more than I should and I need to slow down. Cigars make me do this. If you want to enjoy a smoke you can't hurry through it.

I've also started a guys night with some of my buddies where we get together smoke some of my cigars and talk about life. This has been one of the most life-giving parts of my week lately! 

So as you can see my life is better because I have started smoking cigars.
(My girlfriend doesn't really like them though - but she has chosen not to fight this battle)

Anyway...justed wanted to let yall know why I love cigars. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Excellent post. I'll chime in and try to expound on what you said, to fit me a little better. You're right about the relaxing part of a cigar, it's really amazing actually. Its so nice to sit, and talk with a buddy over a nice cigar, conversation seems to flow much easier for some reason. I love the fact that there is so much variety in the cigar world, you never have to smoke the same thing, and you can spend you whole life learning about them, which brings me to my favorite part, learning. Learning is my hobby, I spend all my spare time researching and learning about everything under the sun, and some things that are not so under the sun!

Lately I've been researching some of the companies / makers, and their histories, etc. I want to know everything I can about cigars, their tastes, the different aspect different countries bring to them, their histories, their impact on humanity, etc. 

Cigars are amazing, and you really don't "get it" until you start collecting and smoking them. I'm addicted, and it isn't the nicotine, it's the variation and intricacy of the cigar world!

In the short time I've been here, you BOTL and SOTL have only helped me learn more about cigars, and I cant wait for that to continue, and even expand! Thank you guys.


----------

